# LAN Messenger software not connecting



## dsubhadra (May 9, 2013)

We have two separate networks in two different buildings. One is wired and other wireless. Ist series is 192.168.1.1 and the 2nd series 192.168.2.1 
the wireless router is connected to the wired LAN switch through a firewall addressed 192.168.1.1.

In wireless networking it is assigned as DHCP.

IPMSG LAN Messenger software can't connect these two networks..
I added IP address of the 1st Series in the Broadcast Setup of IPMSG and the two networks can send messages, but not able to transfer files..

Kindly solve my problem...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Assuming you have communication between the two networks via the firewall you would need to configure an allow rule for that software on both interfaces.


----------



## andrgreen (Sep 23, 2013)

May be you should try another messaging software and check how it works?
it can be your app is for small and simple LAN only.


----------

